# Access 2003 verknüpfung mit txt



## ronaldo84 (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder eine Frage zu Access. Wir haben eine Preisliste eines Distributor in einer TXT vorliegen. Wir verknüpfen diese und haben sie dann als Verknüpfte Tabelle in Access vorliegen. Die Daten sind alle komplett und die Tabelle sieht gut aus. Nun Verbinden wir diese Tabelle mit einer unserer, in der EK Preise stehen. Dies machen wir über ein Formular das als Datenherkunft eine Abfrage auf beiden Tabellen (verbunden mit einem INNER JOIN) hat. Nun vergleichen wir unsere EK mit denen des Distributors und wenn diese verschieden sind wollen wir unseren Preis anpassen. Nun kommt das Problem: Ich habe auf dem Formular 2 Textfelder, eins für unseren EK und eins für den Distributorpreis. Nun soll auf Knopfdruck der Preis des Distributors ins unser Preisfeld eingetragen werden, was ja eine Aktualisierung des Preises in unserer EK-Tabelle zur folge hat. Aber er macht es einfach nicht. Keine Ahnung warum nicht. Wir können weder unseren noch den Preis des Disti verändern. (Beim Disti ist es ja klar, weil Access nicht in eine TXT schreiben kann). Aber unsere Daten sind in einer normalen Tabelle. Wenn wir die TXT aus der Abfrage und dem Formular rauschmeisen können wir den Preis auch einfach ändern aber sobald die TXT wieder drinnen ist klappt es nicht. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, nichts er übergeht es einfach. Weiß Jemand warum?
Danke

€:Wenn wir die verknüpfte TXT so in Access öffnen und die Daten ändern wollen 
kommt die Fehlermeldung:
ISAM unterstützt das Aktualisieren von Daten in einer verknüpften Tabelle 
nicht. (Fehler 3616)
In dem dazugehörigem Infotext steht auch nichts hilfreiches:
Mit der von Ihnen verwendeten installierbaren ISAM ist es nicht möglich, 
Datensätze in externen Datenbanken zu aktualisieren. Sie können nur neue 
Datensätze hinzufügen.


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Bin zwar auch kein Profi, aber vielleicht irgendwieso in der Art (als Denkansatz vielleicht?!) 

Update EK aus Tabelle X Where X.EK NOt LIKE Y.EK

X = eure Tabelle
Y = Tabelle der Distri


----------



## ronaldo84 (12. Juli 2006)

Oh da hatte ich vergessen oben zu erwähnen, das es mit einer SQL-Abfrage geht, da bin ich mir eigentlich 100% sicher. Das wäre aber eigentlich zuviel. Den ein Fromular ist eigentlich dafür gedacht Daten komfortabel ändern zu können. Es ist so: Ein Textfeld auf einen Formular weißt auf eine Spalte der Tabelle hin, wird der Wert im Textfeld verändert sollte eigentlich auch der Wert in der Tabelle mit geändert werden (vom Formular automatisch) ohne das nochmal eine SQL-Abfrage rein muss.


----------



## Achtelpetit (12. Juli 2006)

Ich hab' gleiche Probleme mit dbase-Daten gelöst, indem ich einfach die dbase-Tabelle nur benutzt habe um daraus eine neue Tabelle direkt in Access zu erstellen. Die so erstellte Access-Tabelle wird einfach bei jeder Erneuerung der dbase-Tabelle überschrieben. 
Die Sache geht auch bei großen Datenmengen sehr flott und dann kann ich ganz sicher sein daß meine Fremdtabelle keine bösen Überraschungen enthält (Text in Zahlenfeldern oder zu große Zahlen oder was da alles falsch sein kann).


----------



## ronaldo84 (17. Juli 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort, wir haben auch schon überlegt dies durch einen Import der Tabelle zu lösen. Leider laden wir die txt jede Woche automatisch runter und wollten die Änderungen der Preise natürlich auch gerne direkt in der DB haben. Wenn wir die Datei allerdings importieren müssten wir die Tabelle jedesmal nach Download der TXT manuelle neu anlegen. Oder kennst du da einen Weg die Datei automatisch zu importieren?


----------



## TS-JC (21. Juli 2006)

Sitze grade an einem ähnlichen Problem.
Werde mich weiterumschauen müssen, hier hats mir nicht geholfen.

Wie auch immer, versuch doch bitte deine Anfragen mal mit Absätzen zu schreiben 
Das durchlesen im ersten Beitrag hat bei mir recht lange gedauert weil es quasi keine Denkpausen/Absätze gibt.


----------

